# wiper sizes



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

Can someone list the Wiper sizes for the X-trail please. Also what wipers do you recommend for winter?

Sanj


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Not sure what size they are. You can measure them though. I think they are 23'' and 15''.

The wipers with the rubber boot around them are probably the best bang for the buck. There are also the Reflex wiper from Canadian tire. $25 a piece is pretty steep though.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Well Iwent to buy the relex blades and they don;t make them in a 15 only 16 so there goes that idea. Now I must try to find a good set of wipers! :lame:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

4 years down the track of driving an exy and I have only used and had to replace ONE set of wipers (front and rear) and when I compared prices and quality of the aftermarket ones with the genuine nissan one, I decided to pay JUST a little extra and bought myself a set from the dealer. The genuine wipers are both good value for money and the quality is awesome. I don't think I will ever need to look for an aftermarket option as long as Nissan keeps supplying these wipers.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Interesting cause the ones we have on now our the originals. We got our X in Sept 06. The passenger side leaves NASTY streaks.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

The OEM wipers did not last long on my XT. The Canadian winters are pretty harsh on wipers!
I was hoping to pick up some Reflex wipers as well. Would a 16" work?
I have heard rave reviews about those wipers.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

I wanted the reflex. I called my dealership and they said NO you can't use a 16". Not sure but maybe I can buy a 16" and cut 1" off? I'd like to know if others have used the reflex on their Xs?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

The OEM wiper sizes as follows:

Front ones are 18" and 25" and the rear one is 15"


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Sweet I'm off to buy some reflex blades. Now can we get away with a 16" in the rear ?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*The good & the bad*



babber said:


> Sweet I'm off to buy some reflex blades. Now can we get away with a 16" in the rear ?


I bought my first set of "Reflex" blades in June or July 2005 and thought they were "the best invention since sliced bread". Was really pleased with their performance :woowoo: 

As I recall, I think they were 24" (left), 18" (right) and I did use the 16" on the rear without any problems whatsoever.

As the Fall approached, I decided to replace them for the Winter (and save them as they are a tad expensive).

I found some look-alike, wannabe (Reflex) blades at the big box store Wal-Mart. They were one price for all sizes - $14.95 as I recall. The 24" Reflex sells for about $24.95 or, as I remarked to myself, a dollar an inch :thumbdwn: 

I used the look-alike blades last Winter and they were ok....

When I put the Reflex blades back on in the Spring, they did not work well at all - very streaky, especially on the right side (they were stored in my unheated shed).

I put the OEMs back on for the Spring & Summer and they were good.

I traded the vehicle this past fall (Sept.) and have been running the OEMs for 6000 K. They are already starting to get a little streaky, again on the right side.

I'm thinking about buying some Winter ones - the ones wrapped in rubber around the blade housing. I will not buy the Reflex again - too expensive for such a short life span (at least in my case)  

Hope they work out better for you


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

babber said:


> Now can we get away with a 16" in the rear ?


That shouldn't be a problem at all.

And yes guys, your winter conditions require a tougher blade compared to the Nissan one am using here in Sydney, which is perfect for the rain (doesn't leave any streaks either), but for snow, am not so sure.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> I will not buy the Reflex again - too expensive for such a short life span (at least in my case)
> 
> Hope they work out better for you


I wasn't impressed with them either. I got a set when they first came out a set a couple of years ago (not on the X/T) and they were never better than "ok". After only a year (Ya, I know you're supposed to change them more frequently but really, who does?) they just fell apart.
Maybe they've improved since then, I don't know. Most people seem to be happy with them.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Rockford said:


> I wasn't impressed with them either. I got a set when they first came out a set a couple of years ago (not on the X/T) and they were never better than "ok". After only a year (Ya, I know you're supposed to change them more frequently but really, who does?) they just fell apart.
> Maybe they've improved since then, I don't know. Most people seem to be happy with them.


I bought a set a few months ago and haven't been too impressed either. I normally bought the aeroblades from Cdn Tire, but decided to try these. Can't say they are better at all. They seem to streak more and the driver side fell off on me when I was cleaning the snow off after the last snow storm we had. I will return to the aeroblade when these are finished.

Greg


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

I had the aero on our Matrix and they worked very well. You know.Screw the 100000$ for reflex I'll uy some good winter ones then buy the aeros in spring.


----------



## GS1 (Dec 31, 2008)

*front wiper blade sizes - T30 1994 onwards*

can someone please confirm wiper blade sizes for the T30 from 1994 onwards.

I need to order replacement but suspect the ones currently on the car are not the right size

thanks


----------

